# Series 2 w/ LIFETIME + expired S2 spare - $140+ship



## JimR1998 (Dec 13, 2010)

Series 2 Tivo with lifetime service for sale. I will throw in an additional expired (month-to-month) S2 unit if you'd like. Both units are working and in good condition.

They are SD 40 hours, model 540040-- gray case with white light bar in the front. They will work with FIOS, Comcast, etc. with an IR cable. Includes Tivo units and a remote for each.

I prefer paypal for payment. Shipping will be about $20 or you can pickup outside of Philly.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## JimR1998 (Dec 13, 2010)

Any takers?


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

That looks like the going price for the same Tivo on ebay. I don't need one, but maybe someone else will see that U are selling them for the same price as on ebay.


----------



## JimR1998 (Dec 13, 2010)

I have a sale pending, thank you.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

I was considering offering to put mine on ebay if people wanted me to so they would get the protection, but just have it 'buy it now' or some other option so I could just tell them where is was, and they could buy it. 

Course, I guess I could do that anyway. 

It just seems that listing it on ebay can be such a hassle I was trying to avoid that. But it has cost me about 33% in lowered value in the last 12 months.


----------

